# Mesinger B700 Prewar Sliding Rail Tornado Sprig Mens Saddle



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 20, 2022)

Good solid saddle with typical wear, some rust, leather wear through on the outer corners.  As found but would clean-up.  Seat post not included.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 20, 2022)

45


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 20, 2022)

55


----------



## Notagamerguy (Feb 20, 2022)

65


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 21, 2022)

80


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 21, 2022)

Sorry, no deal gents.


----------



## lucky_celso (Mar 3, 2022)

85


----------

